# Photos of bottles



## oldtom (Apr 1, 2013)

hi all, what kind of camera do you use to get close up pictures of you bottles, i would love to share some of my bottles with the forums, I also do some ebay items and am in need of getting clear close ups, I need a good fairly inexpensive starter camera.  many thanks.


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 1, 2013)

I use a Cannon Power Shot A3100 IS. It does very well on auto setting, gets clear pictures at any distance over 3 inches away and is mostly good on colors. It also has a whole bucket full of manual settings for something or other. Price should be under $100.


----------



## oldtom (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks georgeoj, i will check it out, sounds just what i need


----------

